# Moderate Alcohol Consumption Lowers the Risk of Metabolic Diseases, Study Suggests



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Moderate Alcohol Consumption Lowers the Risk of Metabolic Diseases, Study Suggests ScienceDaily – With the emergence of an epidemic of obesity and type 2 diabetes (DM) throughout the world, the association of lifestyle habits that may affect the risk of metabolic diseases is especially important. Most prospective studies have shown that moderate drinkers tend to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

